# UPDATED "FITCHBURG RIDES" SWAP / IVER JOHNSON SHOW INFO !



## Handyman (May 25, 2017)

We have listened to the concerns of the vendors who really liked the easy access/setup of the Main Street location and the close proximity to the Iver Johnson Show at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  As a result, the Swap will be at it's original location on 781 Main Street, directly next to the Fitchburg Historical Society.  Also, the Longsjo Bike Race has been scheduled on a different day so there will be no confusion with entry/exit. First 25 vendors to register with Dave get a FREE breakfast at the historic Moran Square Diner.  Also, River Styx Brewery will be serving a special Iver Johnson Ale !  Join us for a day of Bike activities !


----------



## Handyman (May 26, 2017)

Any Cabe member that would like to display their Iver Johnson bike(s) at the indoor Iver Johnson show at the Fitchburg Historical Society are welcome to participate.  Please contact Scott Kinsman at ivrjhnsn@aol.com, or myself, Pete Capodagli at pgc1950@yahoo.com. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (May 26, 2017)

Great info! Looking forward to the show!


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 7, 2017)

This is a fun show !   And its coming up soon . Who's going ?


----------



## Handyman (Jun 7, 2017)

I'll be bringing an black Iver Johnson Ladies "Airlite", a ladies 1899 Iver frame, a 1912ish mens Iver frame and a lot of misc. Iver parts to the swap.  For those serious bike riders, think about participating in the Iver Johnson Hill Climb.  The prize of a free night at the Howarth House Bed and Breakfast is just incredible, a fantastic get-away. .


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 8, 2017)

I'll be there - one of my favorite shows of the year.


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2017)

I'll be there.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 9, 2017)

Now don’t tell me you can’t make it to the Iver Johnson show because you live too far away. Jhay Galang, bicycle enthusiast and Iver Johnson bicycle collector is coming to the show from the Phillippines!!! Jahy Galand, who lives in Manila, Phillippines, is excited to attend the “Fitchburg Rides” events, especially the Iver Johnson Bicycle show at the Fitchburg Historical Society. Jahy will be the guest of event organizer, Joel Kaddy while in the city.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 9, 2017)

I wish to God I could make it to this show without being excommunicated by my family. My wife and daughter have multiple dance recitals (3) on Saturday. I have a Lovell hard tire and teens safety as well as a couple of early Ivers that I was hoping to bring. I even tried the "Father's Day Weekend" gambit to no avail. Maybe one of these two events will change dates next year. Best of luck to everyone looking for something special and have a blast.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 9, 2017)

lgrinnings said:


> I wish to God I could make it to this show without being excommunicated by my family. My wife and daughter have multiple dance recitals (3) on Saturday. I have a Lovell hard tire and teens safety as well as a couple of early Ivers that I was hoping to bring. I even tried the "Father's Day Weekend" gambit to no avail. Maybe one of these two events will change dates next year. Best of luck to everyone looking for something special and have a blast.




Hi lgrinnings,

We would love to include your Lovells and Ivers in our indoor, locked and secure Iver Johnson show at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  They will be on display for about a month.  You would have two opportunities to participate in the show outside the June 17th "Fitchburg Rides" date.  We have a Longsjo Bike race on Sunday June 25th starting at 8:30AM and running all day, and we have a HUGE block party on Main Street Monday, July 3rd, from 5:00PM - 10:00PM.  The Fitchburg Historical Society will be open during those times for bike viewing.  I will be setting my bikes up the week before the Fitchburg Rides event if you can work it into your schedule.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jun 9, 2017)

A local woman saw my post on Facebook about the "Fitchburg Rides" bicycle swap, messaged me, and asked if she could drop off a few bikes that have been sitting in her garage for years.  I messaged her back and said "bring them over".  Well, here they are, I know absolutely nothing about the "Evans" bicycles and I'm not sure they are worth anything, but they will be at the swap.  Her words simply were, "sell them for whatever you can get:". 
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 12, 2017)

Handyman said:


> Hi lgrinnings,
> 
> We would love to include your Lovells and Ivers in our indoor, locked and secure Iver Johnson show at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  They will be on display for about a month.  You would have two opportunities to participate in the show outside the June 17th "Fitchburg Rides" date.  We have a Longsjo Bike race on Sunday June 25th starting at 8:30AM and running all day, and we have a HUGE block party on Main Street Monday, July 3rd, from 5:00PM - 10:00PM.  The Fitchburg Historical Society will be open during those times for bike viewing.  I will be setting my bikes up the week before the Fitchburg Rides event if you can work it into your schedule.  Pete in Fitchburg




Thanks again for the invitation. The timing just doesn't work this year (even just to get bikes to you for display). If the historical society component is an ongoing aspect of the annual event, I'll do my best to get some bicycles ready for next year (even if I can't attend the event because of infernal dance recitals). Boy am I disappointed to be missing this.

-Lester


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2017)

lgrinnings said:


> Thanks again for the invitation. The timing just doesn't work this year (even just to get bikes to you for display). If the historical society component is an ongoing aspect of the annual event, I'll do my best to get some bicycles ready for next year (even if I can't attend the event because of infernal dance recitals). Boy am I disappointed to be missing this.
> 
> -Lester




Sorry you can't make it.


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 12, 2017)

is the email for Dave  really davevard2@vahoo.com    or yahoo.com    will be their


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2017)

bikejunk said:


> is the email for Dave  really davevard2@vahoo.com    or yahoo.com    will be their




Cool! Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 12, 2017)

bikejunk said:


> is the email for Dave  really davevard2@vahoo.com    or yahoo.com    will be their




WOW!!  bikejunk !!  Thanks for catching the little "glitch" in our Fitchburg Rides Flyer.  Somehow Daves info got cropped.  His email is daveyard2@yahoo.com   Here is the corrected flyer.  Thanks for pointing that out, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 14, 2017)

Who else is going to be there?


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 14, 2017)

I will be attending the swap I will be bringing down a 1943 Columbia Sports tourist mens with a blacked out new departure rear hub. If anyone is
interested let me know.
.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 15, 2017)

Got a call last night from a bike collector in PA.  Said he is moving to CA and is not bringing his bikes or parts that he has amassed over the years and will be bringing a van-load to "Fitchburg Rides"  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2017)

Handyman said:


> Got a call last night from a bike collector in PA.  Said he is moving to CA and is not bringing his bikes or parts that he has amassed over the years and will be bringing a van-load to "Fitchburg Rides"  Pete in Fitchburg




Cool!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 15, 2017)

So does the swap really start @ 7 or is it a bring a flashlight kind of event.  That would be pretty early with the current sunrise time!


----------



## catfish (Jun 15, 2017)

And is it the same lot as last year?


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm sure Pete will chime in about the time, but the location has been changed back to along Main St., across the street from last year's location.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 16, 2017)

Yes, the swap part of the meet will start at 7:00AM Saturday morning.  For vendors that are taking advantage of our FREE BREAKFAST at the Moran Square Diner, (that opens at 6:00AM, make sure you register with Dave  daveyard2@yahoo.com ) just drive up Main Street when your done.   There will be plenty of space available.  Swap meet will be in its old location, directly on Main Street next to the Fitchburg Historical Society.  Just drive up, unload, or sell from your truck.  Fitchburg Historical Society opens at 8:00AM for you to check out the Iver display or use the facilities. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 16, 2017)

Anybody know of a good place to car camp around Fitchburg?  I'm thinking I'll leave tonight so I don't have to leave at 2:30 in the morning.  I'm not planning to be a vendor but if anybody is looking for anything I might have LMK and I'll bring it along.  (don't ask about the bluebird ha ha)


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 17, 2017)

Any photos from the show?


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2017)

lgrinnings said:


> Any photos from the show?




I got some. Will post them soon.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 17, 2017)

There were some good deals! Ha Ha.


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Some photos. It was a great show.


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2017)

More.


----------



## Aussie (Jun 17, 2017)

More, more, more please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 17, 2017)

As usual Fitchburg was a great show I was looking for a 24" road tire and found a set within minutes of walking around. I wish I would gave taken some pics


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 18, 2017)

A few more pics -


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 18, 2017)

And a few more -


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Handyman (Jun 18, 2017)

Two suspicious looking characters hanging around the "Fitchburg Rides" swap..................does anyone recognize these guys ??


----------



## Handyman (Jun 18, 2017)

Follow this link to see more pics of the "Fitchburg Rides" event than you'd ever care to see !!  Pete in Fitchburg

https://www.facebook.com/jhay.galang.9/media_set?set=a.10155283443628463.1073741834.593203462&type=3


----------



## mike j (Jun 18, 2017)

Handyman said:


> Two suspicious looking characters hanging around the "Fitchburg Rides" swap..................does anyone recognize these guys ??
> 
> View attachment 483305



Could be a couple of those nefarious Cali cartel bike smugglers.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 18, 2017)

Handyman said:


> ...does anyone recognize these guys ??
> 
> Well, I could tell you their names but then I'd have to kill you.


----------

